# HO MTH and DCC



## mopac (Feb 24, 2011)

Here is a video from an email from TrainWorld. Pres. of MTH. Seems like he is saying "newer"
MTH locos will play a little nicer with DCC. He slams DCC for being old technology. But he realizes DCC is pretty common in HO. So he had to deal with DCC. MTH has some beautiful engines but I have stayed away from them because of what I heard about them and DCC.
I thought some of you would find this interesting.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BnVFaUVVMT0&feature=youtu.be


----------



## D&J Railroad (Oct 4, 2013)

I thought the NMRA was there to standardize stuff in model railroading.


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

D&J, 
You are right there are standards, MTH just chose to not follow them.


----------



## blackz28 (Jan 6, 2013)

NIMT said:


> D&J,
> You are right there are standards, MTH just chose to not follow them.


yea its seems now mike is BLI lap dog. when they announce something he is right behind , funny how a couple of years can change things lol


----------



## rrgrassi (May 3, 2012)

Yeah, but you can program and control BLI with standard DCC.


----------



## musicwerks (Jan 4, 2012)

Okay, I am not following the guy on the video too well...

So if i invest USD500 to buy a MTH HO Big Boy, will it run with my NCE powercab DCC?

Musicwerks


----------



## mopac (Feb 24, 2011)

I thought he was kinda side stepping the questions also. Musicwerks, I wouldn't bet on it. I think I would get the athearn bigboy. On sale now at a few online dealers for usd $379.00. It would have a tsunami and you know that would work with your nce.

The guy on the video said it would run on dcc, but never really said you would get ALL features with dcc.


----------



## dannyrandomstate (Jan 1, 2012)

Funny....

I have yet to read one good thing about MTH. At least the HO side of it. Is their stuff really that deplorable? I almost bid on a cab forward from MTH a couple days ago. I started reading reviews about how the 1st and 2nd gens where plauged with issues and how lack luster the customer support was. How is this company standing on its feet?


----------



## fs2k4pilot (Jan 5, 2013)

I have an MTH SD70ACe, and it runs well enough now. I originally had some problems with the engine sounds not playing but got those fixed. I'm also springing for two of their new Alleghenies (1601 and 1604 ). Musikwerks, one observation about the MTH Big Boy vs. the Athearn Big Boy is that the MTH one will be made out of die-cast metal, as opposed to Athearn's plastic bodies, so it might well have more pulling power. However, Athearn makes the 4014 and MTH doesn't, so...(flips coin)


----------

